# Ferry Booked



## Wooie1958 (Mar 25, 2016)

[No message]


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 25, 2016)

is that return?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 25, 2016)

I wish  :scared:    no one way and i`ll book the return a couple of days beforehand on the website.

Got stung a few years back by getting an on the spot extra ferry at the port for a non existent family emergency, i was not a happy bunny     :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 25, 2016)

I wish I had known you were booking I have a code here for 50% off with P&O, with 6 free bottles of wine and a £20 meal voucher, I might as well use it myself now

Have a good trip:boat:


----------



## Makzine (Mar 25, 2016)

Weather for the next few days in the Limousine isn't good but getting better after that.  Have a safe trip :wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 25, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> I wish I had known you were booking I have a code here for 50% off with P&O, with 6 free bottles of wine and a £20 meal voucher, I might as well use it myself now
> 
> Have a good trip:boat:




Thank you very much sir for taking the time and trouble to come on and let me know what i`ve missed out on     :sad:   

Please be very careful after drinking all the wine that you don`t fall over and break your neck or choke on the £20 worth of free food     :goodluck:

I will try my very best      :boat:      :wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Thank you very much sir for taking the time and trouble to come on and let me know what i`ve missed out on     :sad:
> 
> Please be very careful after drinking all the wine that you don`t fall over and break your neck or choke on the £20 worth of free food     :goodluck:
> 
> I will try my very best      :boat:      :wave:


I doing the same as you, after the offer last year it will be a last minute booking in case they do it again


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 25, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> I doing the same as you, after the offer last year it will be a last minute booking in case they do it again




I was going to hang on a little longer but some of the ferries either side of the date and time we want are already up to £70   :scared:

It was July last year just after all the trouble with the migrants and My Ferry Link workers if i remember correctly.

It looks like we might get over 3 times this year so i`ll keep my eyes open and if it comes up again i`m avin it as they say      :dance:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 2, 2016)

MOT passed with ease today and i`ll tax it next week on line so it`s all systems go     :dance:     Anyone else going Dover to Calais on the 14th April ?


----------



## pamjon (Apr 2, 2016)

*ferry booked*

we go 26 seems a good price pj


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Apr 2, 2016)

[No message]


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 2, 2016)

loulou said:


> Sounds like a good deal Wooie. Have a great time, we're on our way back home after 3 weeks in Northern Brittany and Normandy, today in Honfleur. Our 8.2m van cost £108 return with P&O, Dover-Calais-Dover. Just raising a glass to you, cheers!
> 
> :cheers::cheers::have fun::camper::goodluck:



How much is Honfleur now ?

The last time we was there it was packed solid to the point they were double and even treble parked        :scared:

We was lucky as one pulled out as we arrived so i grabbed the corner spot and electric in the little parking area on the left as you drive in from the town.

Felt sorry for a guy from Yorkshire who had an old tag axle Machzone and trailer and he was blocked in solid     :mad2:    and couldn`t speak a word of French.

We spent a couple of hours trying to get others to move just so he could get out and as fast as they moved others nipped in and parked in their places      :mad2:

I`ve no idea which way we are going yet, i`ll check the weather forecast the night before whilst on Canterbury P&R.

That will dictate whether it`s left, right or straight on when we leave the port     :drive:


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 2, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> MOT passed with ease today and i`ll tax it next week on line so it`s all systems go     :dance:     Anyone else going Dover to Calais on the 14th April ?



Nope a few days behind you , out on the 18th, how long depends on the weather.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 2, 2016)

yeoblade said:


> Nope a few days behind you , out on the 18th, how long depends on the weather.




We are hoping for 6 - 8 weeks if everything goes according to plan and the weather gods behave themselves.

Coming back in time for the referendum.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 14, 2016)

Ferry very quiet and now sat on Watten which is also quiet   :dance:

No sign of migrants anywhere althought plenty of gendarme on the motorways.

Weather gorgeous, we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## campertwo (Apr 14, 2016)

We've just paid £120 dover-calais return for our 7.5m van at a sensible time on a sunday morning in June. Not too bad I spose? Heading right down to the south of France again! Get some nice sunshine like last year (we hope)?


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 14, 2016)

Love the radar map David, which website is it please? R


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 14, 2016)

Brilliant, as always Big D, I will check both sites out tomorrow, getting a bit late now. Thanks for the info, g'night!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 18, 2016)

Tried to get on the aire at Beaugency and it`s closed due to the circus being in town    :scared:

Now on the aire at Meung-sur-Loire and the weather is gorgeous, going to spend a couple of days here  :dance:


----------



## snowbirds (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Wooie,

May they will let you join their Circus:idea:

Snowbirds.:baby::baby:







Wooie1958 said:


> Tried to get on the aire at Beaugency and it`s closed due to the circus being in town    :scared:
> 
> Now on the aire at Meung-sur-Loire and the weather is gorgeous, going to spend a couple of days here  :dance:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 18, 2016)

No David, we ambled down spending nights at Watten, Roye, Villers sous Chatillon, Saint Julien du Sault and then here  :dance:

The circus is the biggest, poshest and cleanest with immaculate vehicles we've ever seen.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 19, 2016)

We've come all this way and there's a guy on this aire from Lostock Hall which is 5 bleeding minutes from Penwortham where we live  :scared:

He recognised the van and registration number   :rolleyes2:


----------



## wints (Apr 19, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> We've come all this way and there's a guy on this aire from Lostock Hall which is 5 bleeding minutes from Penwortham where we live  :scared:
> 
> He recognised the van and registration number   :rolleyes2:



Them nob enders are everywhere...have a good time.

allen


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 20, 2016)

wints said:


> Them nob enders are everywhere...have a good time.
> 
> allen



Thanks a lot Allen.

No one wil have a clue what you are on about   :lol-049:

Now at Villandry and we are the only Brits in the village   :dance:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 21, 2016)

Mid evening a battered old Ford Transit pulled into the aire with 9 migrants in it.

The French motorhomers went ballistic and basically chased them off the aire.

This morning we've woke up to find all the rubbish bins have been gone through and their contents thrown all over and the immaculate toilet has been smashed as well as the light.

A couple of bike covers have been slashed open and several items have also been stolen, dog bowls, mats, etc.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 22, 2016)

Would have been a perfect night here at Vouvray if it wasn't for the snappy, growly, yappy little shye of a mutt in the british van parked at the side of us.

All fekking night it's been yap, yap bloody yap at every little noise there has been, even the damned road noise sets it off   :mad2:

The woman talks to it like it's bleeding human and it didn't go down well when i asked her if she'd given birth to it and breast fed it as she was sat there cuddling and stroking it because " that's what he likes " and gets angry if she doesn't do it :scared:

The husband doesn't get a look in and thankfully they are going north today.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 22, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Would have been a perfect night here at Vouvray if it wasn't for the snappy, growly, yappy little shye of a mutt in the british van parked at the side of us.
> 
> All fekking night it's been yap, yap bloody yap at every little noise there has been, even the damned road noise sets it off   :mad2:
> 
> ...



France has over 200,000 sq miles, why park near other vans? 
But as long as you are enjoying yourself!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 22, 2016)

Edina said:


> France has over 200,000 sq miles, why park near other vans?
> But as long as you are enjoying yourself!



I suppose i should have been more understanding and moved to another aire we they came in but seeing as we were here several hours before them  ...............


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 22, 2016)

The point I was trying to make is that there are loads of places to stop without using aires.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 22, 2016)

Now on the *ACSI* site Camping du Lac de Saint-Cyr to have a good scrub down with a stiff loofah and do some laundry.

The shower block would not look out of place in a 5 star luxury hotel however ...............................

The pitches are in terrible condition and probably the worst i`ve ever seen    :scared:    sloping two ways and with massive ruts in them and very very soft.

I went back and complained so they`ve upgraded me to a all weather super service pitch with it`s own water tap  and grey water disposal for the same money.

Heading towards Oradour-sur-Glane early next week as it`s a place i`ve wanted to see for a while.


----------



## campertwo (Apr 22, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Would have been a perfect night here at Vouvray if it wasn't for the snappy, growly, yappy little shye of a mutt in the british van parked at the side of us.
> 
> All fekking night it's been yap, yap bloody yap at every little noise there has been, even the damned road noise sets it off   :mad2:
> 
> ...



I have to say, that is one of our pet (excuse the pun) hates! A yappy little dog that looks more like a carpet slipper, that the owners can't train to keep quite! I have nothing against the poor dog of course, its the daft owners that let the dog do whatever it likes!
I convinced my daughter to have a Labrador instead of a highly strung yappy animal several years ago. She took our advice & ended up with possibly the best dog I have ever met! I did help train it in its younger years I have to admit. Now, it will go where you say, hardly ever barks unless threatened, will walk off the lead & not wander, is fantastic with any child & I get to have him over for 'sleepovers' for a day or even a week!  
Owners, please take responsibility for your dogs. Not everyone actually likes them!  :cool1:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks David  :wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 24, 2016)

Charroux, lots of Brits in the village and even a pub called The Green Man Inn that sells Pukka pies   :scared:

There was also loads of teenagrs on mopeds using the aire for skid practice so we left  :mad2:

Next was St Martin L'ars, what a shyte hole that was so we left.

Now at Oradour-sur-Glane and it's pretty full but got on the last level ( sideways ) pitch.

All the empy ones now slope 2 ways.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 24, 2016)

We looked in the estate agents as was staggered at how cheap the properties for sale in Charroux actually are  :scared:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 25, 2016)

Snooty brit barsteward on the next pitch told me it was a waste of time even trying to set my satellite up as there is no UK signal down here.

He'd already tried with his super dooper top of the range twin lnb, auto skew automatic system and got nothing.

I had telly within 1 minute so the wife gets to watch her soaps tonight and i'll get fed at teatime  :dance:

This other guys wife is not a happy bunny   :mad2:  were as i found it highly amusing   :lol-049:


----------



## wints (Apr 25, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Snooty brit barsteward on the next pitch told me it was a waste of time even trying to set my satellite up as there is no UK signal down here.
> 
> He'd already tried with his super dooper top of the range twin lnb, auto skew automatic system and got nothing.
> 
> ...



Good on yer...nob enders rule !

By the way Graham, cold, windy, hailstones, sunny, torrential rain...all in a day here in lovely Leyland.

Have fun.

Allen


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 25, 2016)

Just had the emrgency services on the aire and they have taken a french woman to hospital after her husband knocked her down with their motorhome   :scared:

He was having great difficulty getting onto the leveling ramps due to having no clutch control what so ever  :rolleyes2:

In the end he gave it a boot full of throttle, shot straight over them and hit his wife.

By the angle of her leg it looks like her hip might be broke.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 25, 2016)

Several and he stalled it at least 3 or 4 times.

My wife knows to stand at the side and as long as she can see me in the wing mirror then i can her and she is safe.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 25, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Several and he stalled it at least 3 or 4 times.
> 
> My wife knows to stand at the side and as long as she can see me in the wing mirror then i can her and she is safe.



My wife knows to sit in the passenger seat, until I'm out of the driving seat.

You do see a lot of very dodgy manouvers taking place that make you cringe.

Also the drivers driving ability appears to be inversely proportional to the cost of the van :lol-053:

Last week at Beavais Aire I watched a very new looking A class, easily 100K worth, drive up to the entrance gate, bounce up and down the curb a few times and then drive off smartly. Next morning, as I thought there was a lot of new paint on the gate post.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 25, 2016)

yeoblade said:


> ....................Also the drivers driving ability appears to be inversely proportional to the cost of the van :lol-053:



Cars as well J.

My mate watched a bloke in a brand new Maserati last week in Tesco car park. He ran the full length of the car against a bollard causing a long crease. My mate went over to help and the bloke, close to tears explained that he had taken delivery of the car 10 minutes earlier.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 29, 2016)

Spent the night in St. Nicolas de La Grave and got talking to one of the villagers who had quite good english.

His pride and joy and daily driver  is a 1994 Rover Metro 111S in BRG   :dance:

He's had it for nearly 20 years now and loves it as it is very reliable and never lets him down.

He couldn't wait to come over for a chat when he saw our GB registration plate.

I couldn't bring myself to tell him what we thought of Rover cars.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 4, 2016)

Change of plan, decided to head for the Midi-Pyrenees and we are now in the ski resort at Cauterets.

It's blooming scorching    :scared:    22 celsius outside and 31 celsius inside the van   :scared::scared:

Just been into the town and we stick out like sore thumbs in our t-shirts / short sleeves.

Everyone here is well wrapped up in coats and scarfs.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 5, 2016)

Popped up to the Pont d'Espagna, fantastic drive and for the first time got both fans working on the engine   :scared:

Now at Garvarnie after another cracking drive  :dance:

Just experienced our first serious rock fall   :scared:

There was an almighty crack and rumbling sound just like a really bad thunderstorm but we have clear blue skies and glorious sunshine.

We hadn't a clue but the other motorhome here pointed out the huge dust cloud a few miles away further up the mountain.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 11, 2016)

Now at Uzerche after a couple of nights at Cahors.

Once again i am the only british boy in the village  

Had to hammer like hell on the back ( where the bed is ) of a french motorhome this morning because we were completely blocked in as we wanted an early start ( 9am ) by french standards  :scared:

The guys working in the boulangerie opposite having a smoke on the balcony found it hilarious and clapped and cheered  :lol-049:  we also got a wave when we eventually left.

The french motorhomer was not a happy bunny  :lol-049:


----------



## Mul (May 11, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Change of plan, decided to head for the Midi-Pyrenees and we are now in the ski resort at Cauterets.
> 
> It's blooming scorching    :scared:    22 celsius outside and 31 celsius inside the van   :scared::scared:
> 
> ...



Cool, that's day 3 plan of our August trip. I like the look of the place. Quick Q. please. Is it as good as it looks , thnx Mul.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 11, 2016)

Mul said:


> Cool, that's day 3 plan of our August trip. I like the look of the place. Quick Q. please. Is it as good as it looks , thnx Mul.




We really enjoyed it although it is very touristy, the aire is €10.70 a night but that does include electric.

The place is full of geriatrics using the Thermal Baths and Massage places there, they had 2 and 3 week passes stamped and signed at the Marie that allowed them on the aire for that length of time at a reduced rate.

We had a drive up to the Pont d'Espagna which is very enjoyable with some quite severe uphil switchbacks that will get the wheels spining if you approach it wrong  :scared:


----------



## El Veterano (May 11, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Spent the night in St. Nicolas de La Grave and got talking to one of the villagers who had quite good english.
> 
> His pride and joy and daily driver  is a 1994 Rover Metro 111S in BRG   :dance:
> 
> ...



For some reason the French LOVE Rovers :heart:


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 12, 2016)

German just arrived in a brand new Niesmann & Bischoff Flair 920 ( 1 week old ) and he's fekking livid  :mad2:

It's loaded up with every conceivable extra known to man and most of it isn't working.

They can't even lock the doors so i've given them a couple of ratchet straps to use on the cab and habitation doors  so at least they might sleep tonight.

My wife is making them something to eat and drink as all theirs is ruined.

He's on the phone now to the dealer and by the tone of his voice and his violent arm waving i don't think it's going well.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 12, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> German just arrived in a brand new Niesmann & Bischoff Flair 920 ( 1 week old ) and he's fekking livid  :mad2:
> 
> It's loaded up with every conceivable extra known to man and most of it isn't working.
> 
> ...



Poor guy. I hope the missus is making them a very stiff drink.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 12, 2016)

He's parked up in the far corner and we've had my generator connected directly to his leisure batteries because the EHU isn't working either all afternoon to get some charge into them so he can at least keep their phones charged until help arrives.

I've given him a spare 12 volt euro lead with crocodile clips to plug their charger into.

The 4 X 150 watt solar panels are producing nothing and similarly the alternator isn't charging them either, the engine battery is also completely flat.

A mobile technician has been out and hasn't a clue what the problem is so the dealer has arranged a low loader to pick it up but that won't arrive until tomorrow afternoon.

I stayed with their van whilst they caught a taxi to the local Super U to get some provisions to see them through.

When they returned i was given a couple of large packs of the Kronenbourg and the wife got a bottle of wine and some very nice flowers.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 14, 2016)

I an now officially a Témoin    :dance:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 14, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> I an now officially a Témoin    :dance:


As long as it isn't to Jehova you can still knock on my door


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 1, 2016)

Now at Wissant ready for the ferry tomorrow.

It's packed and 1 of the buses has just come back and turfed a brit out of the bus bays   :mad2:

The guy said he didn't notice the bus drivers cars or see the red and white " No Motorhome " signs painted on the floor   :rolleyes2:


----------



## El Veterano (Jun 2, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Now at Watten ready for the ferry tomorrow.
> 
> It's packed and 1 of the buses has just come back and turfed a brit out of the bus bays   :mad2:
> 
> The guy said he didn't notice the bus drivers cars or see the red and white " No Motorhome " signs painted on the floor   :rolleyes2:



Sorry to butt in, but I think you might mean Wissant - there are no bus bays a Watten.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 2, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> Sorry to butt in, but I think you might mean Wissant - there are no bus bays a Watten.





Too much Kronenbourg   :cheers::lol-049:

Now on the ferry and had every square inch searched by security at check in.

Another brit here is not a happy chappy at the invasion of his privacy as he put it  :mad1:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 2, 2016)

It"s a bit lumpy  :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 3, 2016)

On Abbey Wood CC site for a few days to see our son who lives and works in London.

£30.30 per night  :scared:   the warden wasn't amused when i said 7 weeks in France didn't cost that much in fees   :mad2:

Whilst wiping down the van to get rid of all the sea spray from the very lumpy crossing and the fact we was in the open section at the rear of the ferry the same guy must have walked past 5 or 6 times and every fekking time said " do mine next pal " and then laughed as he walked off.

The next time i said OK, he asked how much ? and i said £2 and a shag  :shag:   with your misses.

He hasn't come this way round to the shower block again and now walks the long way round   :lol-049:


----------



## Hymie (Jun 3, 2016)

Am so glad we don't have have all that modern electronic crap to deal with, purely "basic" motorhoming without all the modern'ish conveniences, just a fridge, bathroom, 12v lighting, oven/hob, boiler & heater.

No computer in my engine, no computer running the 220v/12v systems.

Our kids have been nagging us for ages to sell both of our "classic" motorhomes as they worry when we go on our longer jaunts, culminating in them telling us last night that they had decided to buy us a newer van.

We politely refused, we aren't parting with our "Golden Oldie" I neither need or want limp mode, total or partial electronic failure, or any of the other horrors we read of with newer vehicles.

There isn't much on our old gal that I cannot diagnose and fix myself so we are very happy stay old school.


----------

